

Nibble sort competition winner on GCC Explorer - mattgodbolt
http://url.godbolt.org/nibble-sort

======
tyho
Wow, 373 times faster than the reference implementation.

Here is the blog post:

[http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1213](http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1213)

